# Grrrr... No she's not an Afghan!



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

I get it all the time. I would say 50-60% of the time, people think Darby is an afghan hound. Anyone else get this? I have no idea why..maybe it's her color? Or that her hair is never curly? :confused3: I get at least a handful of comments a week at work. I groom in a pet store, and a few months ago a woman was looking at Darby and asked if she could take some pictures of her. I said sure! Then she said, "I grew up with afghans. I love them." I was like, "Um, I love them too. But she's a poodle." I just had a woman come to my door from the insurance company. I chatted with her for a few seconds and Darby was standing at the door next to me and the lady was petting her. She was saying, "Oh look at you with your apricot colored ears. You're so pretty." Then she says, "I don't think I have ever heard an afghan hound bark before."
Ok, I could see the comments when she was a pup, and for the longest time I was growing her hair out, but she's in a scandinavian clip for gosh sakes. And if you were dog savvy enough to know what an afghan hound is, wouldn't you recognize a poodle??? Or am I in denial and she really does look like a hound dog??? If so I certainly don't see it.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Darby looks all poodle to me! I am totally flabbergasted that a former Afghan owner would think her an Afghan!!!! ... maybe early dementia?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

That was the only incorrect breed guess I ever got with Riley! Afgahn for peet sake! :der:


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

People think Leroy is a doodle when he has a fluffy face. A lady thought he was an Irish Wolfhound once. But I get a lot of clients who say they have one thing over the phone and when they come in person, the dog is something else. A lot of people aren't well versed with dog breeds! You should have seen the look on a lady's face when I told her her Brussels-Griffon was so cute. She looked so surprised and told me no one ever knows what her dog is.


----------



## Kmom (Nov 18, 2011)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

when temperance was a little puppy someone asked me if she was a portugese water dog. 
i said, no she's a poodle.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Unbelievable. Looks 100% spoo to me!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

"Related" ---- I love when someone with a doodle walks by. Ok, I must admit I feel a bit superior as Sunny struts his stuff as we glide by, tail up, head erect and beauty in motion!!! Anyway....... they say to their "doodle" -- Look Moxie, it's your cousin!" It always makes me roll my eyes. I love saying, "yes, it's a REAL poodle" --- but again, we have several threads on this but it is frustrating.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

faerie said:


> when temperance was a little puppy someone asked me if she was a portugese water dog.
> i said, no she's a poodle.


When Jake was a puppy, or just when I let him get curly and fluffy, I always got the PWD comment, too. Jake was a bigger mini -- and structurally sound so I could always see that tho since he was not in a poodle cut until he was older. Rather than a shaved nose I always had the mustache.


----------



## Onyx11 (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't understand how they got Afgahn?! Looks all spoo to me also


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*MamaTiff*: _Wow!_ I sure don't get some people. I don't know if you need to be handing out eyeglasses, or a chart with pictures of pedigree dogs on it, or maybe a business card for Darby that says, "I'm poodle. If you can't see it, it's not my problem." 

It could be because you keep her beautiful coat so nice and straight, and she has such an elegant bearing, that some mistake her for a majestic hound. Of course those in the know can readily see she's a magnificent poodle! I've actually had people try to argue with that Chagall isn't/can't be a miniature poodle because he's silver, and he's larger than the one their old Aunt Rose had years back. _Sheesh!_ Maybe_ I _ need a sign that says, "Please do not talk to the miniature poodle owner!":confused3:


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I've had people be certain my dog is a poodle mix because "her hair isn't curly!!" They still don't believe me when I say we groomers purposely blow dry the curls straighter than they normally are. Maybe that's where the Afghan idea comes from, the fact that we keep our dogs well groomed and most people are used to seeing poodles that go months between blow-dries?

Though if you want my opinion, Afghans are shaped so much different regardless of coat, especially the "hound bump" on the nose, the eye shape and the mandarin beard, they should be pretty hard to mix up from someone who OWNED Afghans!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My sister in law had this exact thing happen when she and my brother had my "keeper" puppy from my first litter. She was a light red/dark apricot and was quite tall with a long slender muzzle. My brother and sister in law had gone to town with the dog in the car, and while my brother went into the bank, the dog and her Mama sat in the car with the windows open. Two women were walking by and did a double take and backed up, oohing and ahhing over the dog. One of the women exclaimed " My goodness, what a beautiful afghan". My sister in law smiled and said "Thank you. She is a Standard Poodle". Well...these women argued with her, telling her that her breeder lied to her and she needed to complain because she had been entirely misled. She assured them she knew she had not been misled, because HER sister in law bred this dog and only breeds Poodles. They walked away, muttering and shaking their heads, still unconvinced and leaving my sister in law laughing, but wanting to slap them upside their apparently pointed little heads!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

If you squint your eyes enough......see - The rare 'Almost Albino Tasseled Afgan PudelHund'


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

"Afghan" was the most frequent breed misidentification I would get when I walked my spoo around in his show puppy cut. Something about the straightness and drape of the hair, I guess. Someone also asked if he was a Lhasa Apso.

The weirdest breed misidentification I had with him was the guy who *insisted* he was a Chesapeake Bay Retriever. I assured him he wasn't, and was in fact nothing like one (my poodle was _white_, even!), and that maybe the man was thinking of another breed...? But no, he walked away convinced I was quite wrong about the breed of my conformation-showing, Obedience-titled dog. :alien2:

--Q


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

I just don't know how you could grow up with an Afghan and than not recognize it. I think I would even recognize one shaved...

I think you have a beautiful poodle!


----------



## Poodlenatic (Jan 14, 2012)

Just for interesting sake. hehe. Don't know how people can mistake the one for the other....


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

The only time I can imagine someone mistaking the two is if a poodle has puppy hair. However, it would be too small, and anyone that knows afghans knows that they have a fluffy face when they're puppies. I think this falls off? But I know they've always had those fluffy sideburns as puppies.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Wouldn't the tail give it away if nothing else?????


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I still can't imagine how you can mistake an Afghan pup and a poodle pup. They are SO different!


----------

